
The Ten Commandments of Egoless Programming - smacktoward
https://blog.codinghorror.com/the-ten-commandments-of-egoless-programming/
======
TooBrokeToBeg
> The only true authority stems from knowledge, not from position

Try telling that to the boss of your boss. Authority does not birth from
knowledge. Compared to what you learn i school, processes and practices guide
the vast majority of the decisioning you make day-to-day.

